
Sort order preserving serialization - wooola
https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2018/08/17/order-preserving-serialization
======
dekhn
Does anybody know if this has a common name, and is used commonly? I've used
this technique frequently, it's quite useful, but wasn't sure if it was
available outside the environment I work in.

~~~
wooola
could you elaborate on your environment/usecase? I also tried to find some
literature related to this, but no luck so far. Seems like I am not using the
correct keywords.

~~~
dekhn
I've heard it called "ordered code" and used it to, well, sort a bunch of data
by a key which was an ordered code.

